# Which AMC Huts have you been to?



## Greg (Jun 30, 2006)

Not necessarily stayed at, but which have you been to?

I've visited
 Lonesome Lake Hut
Greenleaf Hut
Galehead Hut
Mizpah Spring Hut
Lakes of the Clouds Hut
Madison Spring Hut
So Zealand and Carter Notch are on the to-do lists.

http://www.outdoors.org/lodging/huts/


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 30, 2006)

Greenleaf
Zealand
Lakes of the Clouds
Madison Springs
Pinkham Notch Base/Joe Dodge
Mizpah (hopefully tomorrow).


----------



## Greg (Jun 30, 2006)

Added a poll...


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 30, 2006)

I've stayed at during regular season:
LOC
Madison
Galehead (old) 
Greenleaf

Caretaker Season
Galehead (old)
Greenleaf more than once
Zealand more than once

The others I've been to more than once, except for Carter Notch, I've just been in once.

Mizpah is probably the one I have not stayed in yet that I'd like to at some point.

Madison would be my favorite.


----------



## David Metsky (Jun 30, 2006)

All of them.  Lonesome is the only one I haven't spent the night at.

I had friends who worked in the huts for many years, so I usually slept in the croo quarters and helped cook, but I've been a guest in most of them in recent years.  I'm pretty sure I've packed ice cream into all the huts at least once.

 -dave-


----------



## Greg (Jun 30, 2006)

David Metsky said:
			
		

> All of them.


I should mention. Here's Dave's AMC Hut page:

http://hikethewhites.com/huts.html

:beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 30, 2006)

whoa, didn't know the white mountain server had its own URL now! nice!

i have only been to greenleaf, zealand, and lonesome. had never stayed at them nor do i have any desire to. nice places to refill the water jug.


----------



## David Metsky (Jun 30, 2006)

I moved off the Dartmouth servers (where I'd been for 11 years) last year.  Nice to have my own home. 

 -dave-


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 30, 2006)

I've been to all of them and stayed at all but Lonesome Lake.   

My favorite hut would be Greenleaf.   The view you get while eating is 5-star.  My hiking party scored the whole place to ourselves for a night last September.

Least favorite:  Lakes of the Clouds.   Stayed there twice and had a full house of champion snorers both times.   

Tip:  at most huts, don't sit straight up when you awaken.  That upper bunk is sometimes closer than you think.


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 30, 2006)

only been in carter notch and Pinkham although I'm be past Greenleaf and Madison Springs. Catyer notch is pretty cool in the valley and with the lakes right there.  Nevr stayed at one though.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 2, 2006)

We’ve stopped and snacked a number of times at:
Lonesome Lake Hut 
Greenleaf Hut 
Lakes of the Clouds Hut 
Mizpah Spring Hut
Zealand Falls Hut 	

And we’ve stayed at least once at:
Greenleaf Hut
Joe Dodge Lodge
Lakes of the Clouds Hut 
Lonesome Lake Hut 

There is nothing as good as a bowl of tasty soup on a cold misty day in the Whites

I believe the AMC Staff & Croo's do a great job with these facilities.


----------



## cantdog (Jul 3, 2006)

Been TO all of them, but never been INSIDE Madison since it was closed both times I was there.


----------



## blacknblue (Jul 3, 2006)

I've been to all of them, having stayed at Carter Notch, Lakes (in the Dungeon once or twice, and upstairs once), and a work-for-stay at the old Galehead.

They are all so different and have plusses and minuses, but if I had to summer at just one, I would choose Madison Hut.  The day-hiking possibilities from there are nearly endless!


----------



## TenPeaks (Jul 4, 2006)

I've been to all of them too, some multiple times. However I never stayed in any of them.


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 7, 2006)

I've been to all of them, some multiple times.  I'm hoping to get my 4 y/o up to Lonesome to get some views of the mountains at the end of the summer.

I've stayed at:
Lakes of the Clouds
Greenleaf
Galehead
Carter Notch

Also stayed at the RMC's Crag Camp (before the rebuild) and Gray Knob (after the rebuild).


----------



## gustmouse (Jul 7, 2006)

All, except Lonesome Lake


----------



## sp1936 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've been to all of them, and stayed at all except Carter and Lonesome Lake numerous times.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2006)

4 stayed at 2.    Lakes is the best IMO.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 12, 2006)

I've been to all of them and never stayed the night in a hut.  Oddly, all the years I've been hiking, it wasn't until last year that I first went inside Mizpah Hut.  All are my favorites and are in great locations, especially Lakes being about the center of a Presi traverse.


----------



## Moose (Jul 21, 2006)

Stayed at Greenleaf and Galehead. Stopped in at Mizpah Spring on a dayhike.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 21, 2006)

Greenleaf, about 45 years ago...it was my first above timberline hiking.


----------

